# Poll regarding the organisation of the ASX Stock Chat forum



## Joe Blow (4 March 2006)

As most of you are aware, early last month I reorganised the ASX Stock Chat forum to include three subforums, dividing up threads on particular stocks on an alphabetical basis (A-H), (I-P) and (Q-Z). Threads that were more general were left in the ASX Stock Chat forum.

I did this primarily for a couple of reasons:

* To make threads on particular stocks easier to track down (particularly for newcomers).
* An awareness that over time having just one forum for discussion of all stocks and ASX market commentary would make things a little cluttered and unwieldy.

It has been about a month now since I made the changes and initially there was quite a bit of negative feedback. I am making this poll to see if people still feel that way. I think a month is enough time for people to get used to a new system and evaluate it.

So now it is all up to you. After all, I want ASF members to enjoy using this site and I wish to organise it in a way that the majority of members feel comfortable with. I have always taken a reasonably democratic approach to the running of this site and I aim to continue that.

I urge all members to vote in this anonymous poll as I would really like to get a clear view of what people prefer.   

Don't hesistate to tell me how you feel.


----------



## anon (4 March 2006)

*Re: Poll regarding the re-organisation of the ASX Stock Chat forum*

I am new on this forum and so far haven't explored it fully. What I have seen, however, has been of high standard and I haven't had difficulties in navigating about. 

I am also impressed with the posters and with the standard of their posts.

Bit to learn yet as how to use various features, but it will come in time.

anon


----------



## Happy (9 March 2006)

Until 12:50 on 9 March 2006 out of 3178 members we’ve got:

13 for new system
 6 for old system
3159 undecided

No wander why in Australia voting is compulsory, apathy killed this one too, but we’ve got the democratic majority.


----------

